# Aquariama 2015 plus vendors and saltwater



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I will be running 2015's Aquariama for the Durham Region Aquarium society. This is a well run, well attended show with over 1000 auction items every year, multiple vendors and a 100 to 200 attendees. This year I am looking to shake things up a bit and add a saltwater vendor section as well as a saltwater auction at a pre set time if I have enough interest. There is a minimal admission fee of $2 in past years which I expect to stay the same this year. The event is in April, typically the second weekend of the month. What I am looking for is persons interested in being vendors, both salt and fresh. In the past we have had Aquarium services, Angel Fins, Kim's Nature, Northfin, MOPS and others in attendance. Does this interest anyone here?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

London is in April I think


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

It is but this event is always in April.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The London Aquarium society auction is the first Sunday in May.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

bob123 said:


> The London Aquarium society auction is the first Sunday in May.


I believe he is referring to the London Frag event. This is not a new event I am simply trying to shake things up a bit and get fresh and saltwater people together.


----------

